# MTBiken in Südfrankreich



## Distance (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde gern in Südfrankreich im April mountainbiken! Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man das am besten kann? Sollte nicht nur landschaftlich schön sein, sondern auch viele Pfade zum Biken haben, hat jem. Erfahrung ? 

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Januar 2003)

Recht umfassend, deine Frage ....

Lass mal raus wohin Du genau willst in Südfrankreich.

Kenne mich in der Ardeche sehr gut aus, in der Gegend um Perpignan ein bisschen.

Ist eh am besten wenn Du dort unten in einen Buchladen gehst und dir die dort angebotenen "Guides VTT" anschaust.

Dann kannst du mit deinem VeTeTe auf den Spuren der Einheimischen fahren und am Berg des öfteren Erleben wie so spindeldürre Jungs locker und flockig an dir vorbeiziehen.

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckard (11. Januar 2003)

Interessant ist auch das Esterel Gebirge oder das Massif de Maures an der Cote d´Azur.


----------



## mountain cycler (13. Januar 2003)

Ein sehr schönes Bikerevier sind die Ausläufer der Cevennen nördlich von Montpellier. Mein Lieblingsspot dort ist der Lac du Salagou, rund um den See gibt es mehrere Ausgeschilderte Routen. Bei Fragen einfach melden,kenne mich sehr gut aus in der Gegend.


----------



## Francis_Drake (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde im August gerne in der Provence eine Mehrtägige Tour fahren.
Als grobe Gegend dachte ich mir, dass ich von Frejus an die französische Mittelmeerküste fahren möchte.

Kann mir einer von Euch vielleicht sagen, wie ich da am besten fahren könnte, kennt sich einer von Euch in der Gegend aus?

Ich wäre für Hilfe dankbar. Habe mir zwar schon Literatur besorgt, aber Informationen aus erster Hand wären mir lieber.

Danke
Francis


----------



## iglg (19. Februar 2003)

Wir waren letztes Jahr über Ostern im Esterell-Gebirge bei St. Raphael. Klasse !!


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2003)

wir haben ein Forumsmitglied namens "Salagou" Wie ich einigen Beiträgen entnommen haben, scheint sie da in der Gegend zu wohnen. Fragt doch mal an. Vielleicht weiß sie was. Aber sie möge ihre Antwort wenns geht hier rein stellen - nicht als Mail oder PM - damit ich auch was davon habe. Will da vielleicht auch bald mal hin.


----------



## tom1ayb (21. Februar 2003)

Esterell Gebirge ??

wo sollte man da das Domizil wählen ,Touren zwischen 1200 -1500 hm ? am besten Ferienhaus ??

Danke


----------



## Eckard (21. Februar 2003)

Schau mal hier:

www.capesterel.com


----------



## Salagou (22. Februar 2003)

Salut Ihr alle!
Ja, da bin ich also...dieses Mitglied, das da hier im schönen Südfrankreich lebt   - eine traumhafte MTB-Gegend!!!!! 
Wohnen tu ich in Carnon, ein kleiner Ort an der Mittelmeerküste, 10km von Montpellier entfernt (holt mal eure Landkarten raus). Hier am Küstenstreifen ist es nicht so interessant zum Biken, ausser man mag plattes Land: dann machen die Touren um die Salzseen auch Spass. 
Ein paar tolle Spots:

Die "Gardiole", ein Bergmassiv zwischen Sète und Montpellier gelegen mit Blick aufs Meer: ein kleines Paradies mit jeder Menge technischer Singletrails, netten Abfahrten, aber ziemlich steinig (nehmt gute Reifen mit: Stil Hutchinson Coyote). Die Höhenunterschiede sind nicht riesig, es gibt auch ein paar breite Wege für die die sowas mögen.

Der "Lac du Salagou" (sieh an, woher kommt denn wohl mein Nickname?!): ein Stausee ca. 40 km westlich von Montpellier, Hm, ein Bildchen stellt ihn am besten vor (siehe unten): jede Menge rote Erde, nur Singletrails, auf ab wie in der Achterbahn, Gaps,  Touren rund um den See (ab 25km), verschiedene Schwierigkeitslevels: da schlägt das Herz aller Bikern höher, in ganz Frankreich als DER Spot schlechthin bekannt - unbedingt einen Abstecher wert!

"Pic St. Baudile (848m ü.M.) - St. Guilhem-le-Désert", ca. 40km nordwestlich von Montpellier: für alle Abfahrtsliebenden auf schönen Singletrails, teils steinig, teils erdig: insgesamt so etwa 15km lang (mit nem kleinen Anstieg von ca. 2 - 3km mittendrin), mehrere, auch längere Varianten möglich - und am Ende landet man in einem urigen südfranzösischem Dörfchen - unsere Lieblingsstrecke hier unten  

"Cirque de Navacelles", ca. 60km nordwestlich von Montpellier: tolle Rundtour (Länge variabel) auf überwiegend Singletrails in einem Canyon, mit Anstieg auf die Höhe und abschliessender Abfahrt  - ein Traum!!!

"Mont Aigoual (ca. 1400m ü.M.)", in den Cévennen: entweder als DH-Strecke (mit mehreren Autos - aber es gibt auch ein Shop der den Transport organisiert), oder als anspruchsvolle CC-Tour - oft spielt man aber russisches Roulette mit dem Wetter. Dafür ist es die Singletrail- Abfahrt echt wert (technisch anspruchsvoll)

...ach ist das schwierig: es gibt echt total viele schöne Strecken hier im Hinterland. Wenn jemand Lust hat, runter zu kommen, dann zeigen wir euch gerne ein paar Sachen. Was toll ist: es gibt soviel Wildnis, dass man kaum auf Wanderer stösst, Fahrverbote gibt es nicht  und die Sonne scheint 300 Tage im Jahr....

Meldet euch wenn ihr noch mehr Fragen habt und schönes WE!


----------



## tom1ayb (22. Februar 2003)

Das liest sich ja toll , wo würdest Du empfehlen nach einem Ferienhaus zu suchen will ja nicht jeden Tag das Auto bewegen ,
die Touren sollten sich zwischen 1200 - 1600 hm bewegen und nicht ganz so hoch angesiedelt sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salagou (24. Februar 2003)

@ tom1ayb 

Ich überleg mir mal ein paar Sachen und meld mich! Ist nämlich nicht einfach: wir machen ja immer Tagesausflüge von hier und nehmen jedes Mal das Auto...


----------



## fertom (24. Februar 2003)

Luberon ist klasse zum biken

schau mal nach: www.mtb-trail.de

gruß


----------



## K3RMIT (24. Februar 2003)

Wo kann man denn mit dem MTB hin wenn man von Istress in der Gegend losfährt ??

Will nicht unbedingt das Auto nehmen da die Firmenwägen Deutsche Kennzeichen haben und demzufolge da eine Überlebenschance von 'ner Eintagsfliege *ggg* 
Und die Clio's sind zu klein für mein MTB glaub ich 

Muss ende März wieder da runter und wohne dann in Fos oder Arles und würde halt dann mal die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen um etwas zu biken,nachdem ich im November da unten saß bei feinsten Wetter ohne bike 

Mfg


----------



## ruhri-uli (25. Februar 2003)

reise Ende März nach St Jeam du Bueges (siehe www.meilenweit.net , uli büscher reisen), ist eine tofte gegend! kann ich nur bestätigen!

uli


----------



## Salagou (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von K3RMIT _
> *Will nicht unbedingt das Auto nehmen da die Firmenwägen Deutsche Kennzeichen haben und demzufolge da eine Überlebenschance von 'ner Eintagsfliege *ggg*
> Und die Clio's sind zu klein für mein MTB glaub ich
> *



'N Kumpel von uns, der kriegt sein MTB in einen Fiesta rein - Clio hat doch in etwa die gleiche Grösse, oder? Und was das deutsche Kennzeichen angeht, hm, hat Vor-und Nachteile: du wirst nicht von den "flics" (Bullen) angehalten, kriegst es aber auf der Strasse zu spüren, das du 'n Touri bist (Hupen, wildes Überholen, Drängeln, Lichthupen...hach, alles was das Autofahrerherz begehrt  ) - bin selbst ein Jahr lang noch mit "D" rumgefahren - fühl mich jetzt aber mit "F" wohler...



> _Original geschrieben von K3RMIT [/1] * Muss ende März wieder da runter und wohne dann in Fos oder Arles und würde halt dann mal die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen um etwas zu biken,nachdem ich im November da unten saß bei feinsten Wetter ohne bike  * _


_

Fos und Arles, das ist ja schon richtig in der Nähe von uns (ca. 1 Stunde)....meld dich, vielleicht sind wir am WE da.

@ruhri-uli
St. Jean-de- Buèges: oui, das is nu wirklich nebenan- und da finden ständig irgendwelche MTB-Veranstaltungen statt. Is ziemlich aktiv da die Szene. Und ein klasse Ausgangspunkt für noch mehr Touren!_


----------



## ruhri-uli (26. Februar 2003)

Na, die Ecke ist fantastisch! Ich war schon öfters dort! Letztes Jahr war ich noch bei Mas Coulet auf der STarße Ganges/Montpellier! Nette HErberge, tolles Essen und Mittwochs habe die immer VTT Touren gemacht! Die Region ist in Deutschland sehr unbekannt (wie ganz Frankreich von der deutschen MTB Presse nahezu übersehen wird)!

Hast Du einen link zu der Szene in St Jean du Bueges? 

Ich kann Deine Begeisterung nur teilen! Hinzu kommt die relativ gute Zuganbindung (Montpellier). Seit ein paar Jahren hat sich da viel bei der SNCF getan, Fahrräder im TGV, in Nachtzügen und so.... 
Ich werde da schon wieder unruhig......... bis Später,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salagou (15. März 2003)

@ruhri-uli:
Sorry erst mal, dass ich dich hab solange warten lassen, hier ein Link zu St. Jean-de-Buèges: 

http://randonet.free.fr/  (auf französisch)

Die nächsten Veranstaltungen:

18. - 21.4.: Rundtour über mehrere Tage:  25 - 30km/Tag über das ganze Wochenende, Picknick mittags, Unterkunft inbegriffen, Kosten: 152 EUR

1. Mai: Organisierte Rundtouren (25 - 35km), Picknick inbegriffen: 25 EUR

24. Mai: Organisierte Rundtouren (25 - 30km), Picknick inbegriffen: 20 EUR

5. - 9. Juni: wie an Ostern : 25 - 40 Km pro Tag

8. Juni: Organisierte Rundtour, (30 - 35km) Picknick inbegriffen: 25 EUR

13. - 15. Juni: MTB-Wochenende , alles inbegriffen: 135 EUR

15. Juni: Organisierte Rundtouren, 25 - 30km, Picknick inbegriffen: 25 EUR

und, und, und.....

Ausserdem gibt's noch jede Menge andere Veranstaltungen (auch grösser, happiger) in der Gegend: praktisch, man muss nicht ständig die Karte rausholen, lernt die Gegend kennen....

Und jetzt herrscht hier gerade super schönes Wetter: Sonne, 
Temperaturen um die 20°C, alles blüht - was will man mehr???  

Letztes Wochenende haben wir eine tolle neue Tour (30km) ab dem Pic St. Baudile entdeckt - viele Singletrails bergab, bergauf auf 'nem breiten Weg - einfach klasse war das!!!


----------



## phiro (15. März 2003)

eh klasse, in St. Jean-de-Buèges war ich auch schon zwei mal, ne echt geile Gegend dort (jedesmal über Ostern)
damals war ich aber noch ganz klein (9 und 11 Jahre alt), also damals noch ohne Bike unterwegs 
wusste garnicht das es da so abgeht, ich glaub da müsste ich auch mal wieder runter fahren  

Südfrankreich ist schon geil (auch unabhängig vom Biken, eine der schönsten Gegenden dies gibt), war vor 3 Jahren auch mal in Cannes und in der Gegend von Aix, auch dort isses wirklich cool (allerdings vom Biken her weis ichs net so genau)

ich will endlich wieder da runter (*träum*)


----------



## Salagou (15. März 2003)

Jaja, inzwischen kann ich mir's ohne Bike hier unten gar nicht mehr vorstellen, dabei bin ich genau so vor 4 1/2 Jahren hier gelandet...das MTB kam erst 2001 - mit einer Tour um den "Lac du Salagou" auf SupermarktMTB, noch echte harte, uralt und bockunbequem...aber das hat so Spass gemacht, da kam 4 Wochen später mein erstes richtiges Bike und somit fing die ganze Entdeckungstour hier an  - und ich bin noch weit davon entfernt alles hier zu kennen. Viele Pfade sind nicht mal auf den 25.000er Karten drauf, die findet man einfach so aus Abenteuerlust. Und das genialste ist sowieso einen Tag lang auf lauter Singletrails herumzudüsen und keiner anderen Menschenseele zu begegnen - das findet man in D glaub nicht, oder? Was auch nicht schlecht ist, das ist die Gegend um Rustrel (Lubéron), Alpes de Haute-Provence, aber das kenn ich leider noch nicht persönlich...


----------



## tom1ayb (15. März 2003)

Hi Salagou 

wie ich lese kennst Du die ecke ja super wie weiter oben schon mal geposted bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Ferienhaus was schlägst Du als Domizil vor , es sollallerdings auch eine schöne Ecke zum Urlaub machen sein nicht nur Biken . 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Salagou (15. März 2003)

Wie wär's mit dem "Lac du Salagou" (ja ich weiss, schon wieder   - aber ich find den einfach unbeschreibbar schön!!!) - da kannst du Biken, Baden, Wassersport machen - aber auch eine herrliche Gegend rund herum besichtigen (Höhlen wie die "Grotte des Demoiselles", malerische Dörfer wie Saint Guilhèm-le-Désert, Weintrinken  , Wandern, und, und, und...).  Tapp einfach mal "Salagou" bei Google Frankreich ein, dann findest du ganz viele Links!!! Hab ich vorhin mal gemacht, weil ich eigentlich ein paar hier reintun wollte, aber es sind einfach zu viele...  Da kriegst du dann auch bestimmt Hinweise auf Ferienhäuser...als hier wohnende hab ich ehrlich gesagt sowas noch nie gebraucht  Der Lac du Salagou ist übrigens so etwa 40 km vom Meer entfernt...


----------



## tom1ayb (15. März 2003)

Alles klar 
werde mal sehn ob ich was finde allerdings französisch ist nicht ganz mein Ding


----------



## Salagou (16. März 2003)

Du findest bestimmt auch unter Google Deutschland was - und falls du trotzdem Verständnisprobleme haben solltest, dann meld dich!
Übrigens: ich werde mich mit dem Thema MTB hier in der Gegend bald näher befassen und ein paar Infos mal konkret zusammenstellen...scheint ja alle ein bisschen zu interessieren.


----------



## tom1ayb (16. März 2003)

das wäre eine gute Idee und bestimmt eine Alternative zu den Bike Autobahnen ): 
Ich werde mal weitersuchen und mich bestimmt nochmals melden,
sobald Du was hörst wegen Ferienhaus bitte melden.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ruhri-uli (16. März 2003)

Hi Salagou,

na, super danke für den Link! Samstag Abends geht es mit dem Nachtzug los! 
Diese Woche ist zwar mehr die Strassenfraktion drann (Arbeit).... aber  ich bekomme garantiert einen "Nachmittag" frei......

Uli


----------



## sop (3. November 2003)

wenn man gerne kurze steile trails und dirtpark ähnliches "gejumpe" mag lohnt es auf jedenfall einen 2-3 tägigen Abstecher an den Lac du Salagou zu machen!!

Grüsse sop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jinetera (22. Mai 2005)

halo ihr franzosen    

fahr im juni auch an die ardéche  nach st.albin-auriolles.
würd mich über tour- und karteninfos freun!! cc/marathon
vielleicht weiß unser franzose salagou gute tips?!
wenn jemand unterkünfte und nette ferienhäuschen dort sucht, kuckt mal unter homelidays.com rein! über die adresse hab ich auch was total nettes gefunden!! preislich sind da auch ganz gute sachen dabei!
allen viel spaß en france!

grüße jinetera


----------



## FattyFR01 (24. Juni 2005)

Salut mes amis,

bin der bikende Kollege vom K3rmit und auch öfter da unten.... Is ja cool, dass sich hier im Forum Locals von da unten rumtreiben 

Lac du Salagou, ca m'intereste beaucoup....


----------

